
Deep yet simple explanation of NaN and typeof - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/javascript-refined/nan-and-typeof-36cd6e2a4e43
======
fagnerbrack
Btw, this is the kind of knowledge that you should never need unless you are
maintaining a hard-core library and you REALLY needs it. Otherwise, the code
of your project was probably touched by a legion of wannabes that love using
complex stuff to show off and ensure a single job for life.

Interesting nevertheless.

